# Nissan Tips



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks to Mark and Hardcore for finding this,

Most of us have already viewed these but doesnt hurt to have this info handy.

View tips for certain problems here


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats cool!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

is there an index of previous entries?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *thanks to Mark for finding this,
> 
> Most of us have already viewed these but doesnt hurt to have this info handy.
> 
> View tips for certain problems here *


 WOW, that's the same info but alot fancier! he must have better computers than me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

its all about the mouse...

And the TypeR sticker on the side of the monitor


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *thanks to Mark and Hardcore for finding this,
> 
> Most of us have already viewed these but doesnt hurt to have this info handy.
> 
> View tips for certain problems here *


Do they have any previous entries? I thought it had more than this.??


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nissan Tips*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Do they have any previous entries? I thought it had more than this.?? *


 Couldn't find anything, only for the fans NOT comming on.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *its all about the mouse...
> 
> And the TypeR sticker on the side of the monitor *


 I coudn't come up with the picture print out on our service computer, just the information. Kinda can't figure out why we don't have the illustration?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *thanks to Mark and Hardcore for finding this,
> 
> Most of us have already viewed these but doesnt hurt to have this info handy.
> 
> View tips for certain problems here *


Do you know of anyone having this prob. with the 2K2 Alty? 

I thought this was a Sentra Problem?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I found this in a thread (some time ago) back at A.net. Pretty sure the guy who posted it had a power problem and took it into the dealer.


----------

